# Cassie - young Shar Pei crossbreed, South London



## Riverside Animal Centre (May 7, 2011)

This gorgeous girl is Cassie.










As you can see, she had quite sore eyes when this photo was taken. This was because she suffered from entropion, a condition which is quite common in Shar Pei dogs. She has since had a minor operation to fix this.

Cassie came to Riverside Animal Centre after being found as a stray. She was never claimed, and we can only think that this was due to her eye problem, because she is a wonderful dog in every way possible! She is under a year old and loves to play and have cuddles. She could live with another dog, preferably a neutered male. Being a bouncy pup still, she will need someone with no young children who is willing continue her basic training. She appears to be house trained.

If you would like to arrange to meet Cassie, please call Jackie on 020 8669 8877.

Cassie has been microchipped and vaccinated. As she came into season after she was brought to us, we haven't been able to spay her, which we would normally have done. This will need to be done by her new owners at our local vet in Sutton in about 12 weeks' time. A voucher will be provided.


----------



## Riverside Animal Centre (May 7, 2011)

Cassie is still waiting for her forever home. As much as we will miss her smiley face and squiggly cuddles, we would love to see her adored and wanted in her own place!

She is completely lovable - very sweet-natured and easy-going. :001_wub:


----------

